# Rahmengröße Flow



## Nussketier (17. September 2004)

So. ich will mir viellciht über den Winter ein FLOW aufbauen, bin mir aber mit der Rahmengröße noch unschlüssig. Bin 1,78m bei 79cm Schrittlänge. In Frage kommen 16,5" und 18". Mein RM7 ist 18" und das passt vorzüglich. Nur wie sieht das beim Flow aus? Interessant wäre die Höhe bis zur Oberkante Oberrohr.Find ich nur nirgends.
Schanke Dön


----------



## Phil Claus (17. September 2004)

Hi Rokkofist, 

die von Dir gesuchten Angaben sind für die Passform eher irrelevant, aber wichtig ist beispielsweise die Schrittfreiheit (gemessen Boden zu Mitte Oberrohr), welche wie folgt ist:

16.5" 753mm
18"    767mm

But, really, what do you want to do with your bike, i.e. welchen Einsatzzweck hat Dein Bike? DJ/FR/Trails? Solltest Du es als Trailbike nutzen, musst die mindestens ein 18" Flow fahren. Ich bin 174cm gross, fahre ein 15" Flow mit einen 40t Single Chainring w/chainguide, geeignet für Touren mit nicht "too much climbing", singletrail surfing, DJ, FR, NorthShore trails, Street (mit Einschränkungen, da big ring und kein chainguard).

Best bet - go and ride one.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nussketier (17. September 2004)

Einsatzweck soll in Richtung FR gehen. Da ich auch bergauf fahre brauche ich auch das volle Programm an Kettenblättern. Also doch eher 18".
Hat jemand zufällig einen Flow, den er günstigst abgeben will?


----------



## THBiker (13. Juli 2005)

meint ihr mankann in ein Flow ne 150mm Gabel einbauen????


----------



## felgenbremser (13. Juli 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> meint ihr mankann in ein Flow ne 150mm Gabel einbauen????



Oh, das interessiert mich auch. Man sieht ja öfter Bilder, wo 'ne aktuelle 130er Z1 in ein Flow eingebaut ist, die Z1 hat lt. MZ-Homepage eine maximale Einbaulänge von 518 mm. Dann wäre es doch eigentlich kein Problem eine RS Pike einzubauen, oder? Habe den Bike-Test gerade nicht zur Hand, aber ich meine, mich zu erinnern daß die Einbaulänge der Pike knapp 520 mm ist.  


Wie sieht es mit der Garantie aus, sagt RM etwas zur maximalen EInbaulänge / dem maximalen Federweg aus? 

Was ist mit dem Fahrverhalten, wird es mit einer 520mm-Gabel schon abkippend?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (25. Juli 2005)

felgenbremser schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, das interessiert mich auch. Man sieht ja öfter Bilder, wo 'ne aktuelle 130er Z1 in ein Flow eingebaut ist, die Z1 hat lt. MZ-Homepage eine maximale Einbaulänge von 518 mm. Dann wäre es doch eigentlich kein Problem eine RS Pike einzubauen, oder? Habe den Bike-Test gerade nicht zur Hand, aber ich meine, mich zu erinnern daß die Einbaulänge der Pike knapp 520 mm ist.
> 
> 
> Wie sieht es mit der Garantie aus, sagt RM etwas zur maximalen EInbaulänge / dem maximalen Federweg aus?
> ...



Ich fahre ein 04er FLOW mit ner DirtJumper III (130mm). Die hat eine laut Marzocchi eine max. Einbauhöhe von 518mm. Somit sollten die 520mm der Pike eigentlich kein Problem sein. Abkippendes Fahrverhalten ist mir mit dieser Gabel noch nicht aufgefallen. 
Die Infos zur max.Einbaulänge bzw. Federweg hätt ich auch gern!

Hat schonmal jemand ne Doppelbrückengabel an sein FLOW   montiert? Wenn ja, funzt das?


----------



## dr.jekyll500 (27. Juli 2005)

hi,
also ich habe mir einen Flow3-Rahmen zugelegt und beabsichtige eine RS Pike einzubauen. Ich glaube die Geo. kann es locker vertragen. Werde es übrigens auch als einen Hardtail Freerider nutzen.


----------

